# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Build máy cắt Laser

## dungvu.129

Xin chào các bác. 
Em đang có kế hoạch làm 1 máy cắt laser khổ tầm 1500x2000 với kinh phí khoảng 500 triệu.
Với kinh phí này em muốn làm tối ưu về phần công suất để đạt được đồ dày cắt inox 304, 430 dày tầm 3-5mm.
Độ chính xác cắt không cần quá cao, vì em làm để cắt phôi cho mảng inox đồ dùng nhà bếp như thìa, dĩa.
Với đầu bài là cắt inox dày tối đa 5mm và khổ như trên thì theo các bác nên chọn phương án nào cho phù hợp ạ?
1. Tìm mua máy cũ (không biết có trong tầm giá này không?)
2. Tự làm máy.
Nếu tự làm máy thì em đang có 1 số vấn đề như sau:
 - Phần mềm xuất code thì dùng phần mềm nào chuyên dụng cho cắt laser?
 - Nguồn cắt laser: cần nguồn công suất bao nhiêu để có thể cắt inox dày đến 5mm (nếu không thì inox dày 3mm cũng được)
 - Bộ điều khiển máy cắt laser: dùng bộ điều khiển nào phù hợp (có thể Mach3 được không? hoặc bộ điều khiển chuyên dụng nào khác?)
 Có bác nào giúp em liệt kê các bộ phận linh kiện chính của máy laser để em tìm hiểu được không?
Rất mong các bác hỗ trợ hoặc hợp tác.

----------


## nnk

> Xin chào các bác. 
> Em đang có kế hoạch làm 1 máy cắt laser khổ tầm 1500x2000 với kinh phí khoảng 500 triệu.
> Với kinh phí này em muốn làm tối ưu về phần công suất để đạt được đồ dày cắt inox 304, 430 dày tầm 3-5mm.
> Độ chính xác cắt không cần quá cao, vì em làm để cắt phôi cho mảng inox đồ dùng nhà bếp như thìa, dĩa.
> Với đầu bài là cắt inox dày tối đa 5mm và khổ như trên thì theo các bác nên chọn phương án nào cho phù hợp ạ?
> 1. Tìm mua máy cũ (không biết có trong tầm giá này không?)
> 2. Tự làm máy.
> Nếu tự làm máy thì em đang có 1 số vấn đề như sau:
>  - Phần mềm xuất code thì dùng phần mềm nào chuyên dụng cho cắt laser?
> ...


1. máy cũ giá 500tr vẫn có nhưng chất lượng thì hên xui, tùy tâm người bán
2.
-Phần mềm thì cái nào cũng được miễn quen xài là ok nếu máy chế + mach 3, còn bo hãng thì có phần mềm đi kèm
-nguồn cắt nếu cắt inox 5mm thì phải tầm 1kw đổ lên nếu không yêu cầu cao về tốc độ
-mach3 hoặc các bô khiển laser fiber ( kèm phần mềm ) chuyên dụng

liệt kê thì khung xương máy chắc không cần nói nhiều
nguồn laser fiber ( vài trăm củ tới cả tỏi tùy hãng, tùy công suất )
bo mạch điều khiển
cụm mỏ cắt thấu kính + lấy chiều cao tự dộng
chiller làm mát cho máy
túm lại là 500 củ hơi hơi khó mà làm

gửi bạn tham khảo giá bán bộ nguồn 1000w của 1 đơn vị trong nước bán đây

----------

dungvu.129

----------


## dungvu.129

Cám ơn bác.
Khả năng em tính toán để làm con máy cắt 3mm thôi, dùng nguồn Trung Quốc thôi vậy. 
Ngân sách chỉ có vậy.

----------


## nnk

3mm thì làm con nguồn 500w hàn tàu chạy tà tà cũng được đó, gói gém thì 500 cũng đủ nếu tự dựng

----------


## CKD

Laser thì bản thân cái nguồn cắt nó đã giá trị hơn cái khung.
Nên mình không khuyến khích tự xử dù việc sử dụng không quá khó. Vì: Tự mua chị nà thì đầy rủi ro. Có vấn đề gì thì không ai hổ trợ.

----------


## thucncvt

laser Fiber  ko điều khiển như mach3 và những bộ điều khiển thông thường nhé  Máy tính của nó cũng có yêu cầu riêng 

+ 500tr  mà nhận lên con 1325 500w tùy cấu hình phụ trợ , thì cũng coi như không công

----------

